
Iran-Backed Hackers Target Airports, Carriers - aespinoza
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-02/iran-backed-hackers-target-airports-carriers-report.html
======
aespinoza
The full report can be found here: [http://cylance.com/operation-
cleaver/](http://cylance.com/operation-cleaver/)

------
aespinoza
Forbes report on it: 'Bone-Chilling' Research Suggests Iran Gearing Up To
Avenge Stuxnet Hacks

